# Id Help Wanted (again)



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Another USMike eprey impulse purchase because I was curious how 3 bezels would work. Loosely as it ends up.

Its an Impex, anyone heard of it? Seller says the company made divers watches with 29j movements. Movement & inside of case back say Ravisa Watch. Case back also reads MOD. DEP.

Supposed to be 80M water resistant with a 17J handwind movement with incablock and is anti-magnetic. Looks like a re-dial but can't be sure.

Pics from the Coolpix 5700 in fine mode and re-sized using batch resizer from regnow.com stored on photobucket since links to nikonnet don't seem to work except in post preview mode.

NATO strap compliments of one of our host's give-aways-










No, I didn't do that trying to get the back off-










OK guys, here's my first look inside a watch-










Haven't seen a picture of a movement like this before-










Anyone know what the 8800 means?










THANKS


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

After some google:



> Manual Wind EB 8800 Movement-Related to the EB 8420 Used by HEUER & LEONIDAS in Their '70s Famous 'EASY RiDER' watches.


However I found a website selling this EB8800 movement with 15USD







so I guess that affirmation is a 'little' overstated.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

When I saw this, I immediately thought "That looks like the Timex Electric in Photo Gallery"....

Timex...Impex...Timex...Impex...Timpex....Imex....all sounds the same to me

























Cheers

Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

EB = Bettlach



> However I found a website selling this EB8800 movement with 15USD so I guess that affirmation is a 'little' overstated.


Actually, Adrian, not overstated at all. The movements in the Heuer "Easy Rider" watches were of this (poor) quality.

Foggy


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

US Mike

These cheap generic diver-a- likes with their cheap EB movements in that condition can be found at boot sales for Â£5 or less.

You paid too much for that.

Only make impulse purchases if you know what you are looking at.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

What does mod. dep. stand for







? It's on the back of my Alfex also.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

raketakat said:


> What does mod. dep. stand for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is an abbreviation of "Modele depose", basically registered trademark.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Hereis one I owned awhile ago, the same movement in some Sicura's like the Rallye GT; great little runner, sorry I sold it.

Never seen that brand name MEGALO anywhere else.

D.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

neil said:


> US Mike
> 
> These cheap generic diver-a- likes with their cheap EB movements in that condition can be found at boot sales for Â£5 or less.
> 
> ...










How dare you







, you'll be talking down Ruskies next









"Generic diver-a-likes", I like that Neil, you've just named a whole box of watches in my cupboard.

Seriously I love these and buy Sorna's, Sicura's Mortima's etc willy nilly, You either love them or hate them but frankly they are all about a certain style and collecters of this genre would not give a monkeys fart about their cost or movement. It is all about twiddling bezels, pushing buttons, polishing chrome, looking at the cities names and letting your imagination run riot, I love them


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Me too !

D.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

MarkF said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > US Mike
> ...


Don't get me wrong Mark I have nothing against these watches, I've owned enough Mortimas, Sicuras etc they are a good fun watch capable of good time keeping just not worth spending a lot on.

Especially the ones that are virtually brass because all the chrome has worn off.









Have a look at this NOS one of mine.

I bought a box of these and this is the last one.

Kander chrono with minute elapsed chrono function and obligatory chrome case.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

another eb8800 driven, only 2 bezels on this


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Seriously I love these and buy Sorna's, Sicura's Mortima's etc willy nilly, You either love them or hate them but frankly they are all about a certain style and collecters of this genre would not give a monkeys fart about their cost or movement. It is all about twiddling bezels, pushing buttons, polishing chrome, looking at the cities names and letting your imagination run riot, I love them


 Hi,

I'm with Mark on this one, the more bezels and buttons the better
















MIKE..


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

DAVID said:


> Hereis one I owned awhile ago, the same movement in some Sicura's like the Rallye GT; great little runner, sorry I sold it.
> 
> Never seen that brand name MEGALO anywhere else.
> 
> D.


Thanks to all for your help. I've spent $100. for drinks on occasion so having 3 bezels to play with for less than that is a plus. I also like to twiddle and fiddle with things. I can set the time zone bezel so I always know what time it is over there.

The MEGALO looks like a clone (or vice versa) but it has 23 jewels. Guess its name in Greek is true:

MEGALO IN GREEK TRANSLATES TO ................."BIG"

If anyone asks me about the watch, I'll just tell them Heuer's Easy Rider copied it. Besides, its 'superwaterproof' so its better.

I have yet to find the US equivalent of your boot sales. I've been to a bunch of flea markets (sellers rent tables and sell their wares) and haven't found any watches, I've also visited some Estate Sales but, in most cases, the sale 'expert' has priced the watches at the maximum levels shown in the Cooksey Shugart price guide.


----------

